# Cheias em Moçambique - Janeiro 2008



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 17:27)

*Alerta de cheias em Moçambique*

Os caudais de quatro rios moçambicanos ultrapassaram os níveis considerados de alerta e já há registo de cheias em algumas regiões do centro de Moçambique, disse hoje o director do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC). Segundo Paulo Zucula, as bacias hidrográficas dos rios Zambeze, Púnguè, Buzi e Save ultrapassaram já os níveis de alerta e, como consequência, cerca de 25 mil pessoas serão afectadas pelas inundações, resultantes das descargas da Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa e da queda de chuvas no Zimbabué e Malaui, países vizinhos de Moçambique.
"Os rios estão acima do nível crítico. Em algumas partes há uma situação clara de inundações", afirmou o director do INGC. De acordo com o Boletim Hidrológico da Administração Regional de Águas (ARA-Sul) de Moçambique, o nível do rio Save - que nasce no Zimbabué, corre para sul e depois atravessa Moçambique de oeste para leste, desaguando no Oceano Índico - atingiu mais de sete metros, ultrapassando em dois metros o nível de alerta, que é de 5,5 metros. O rio Buzi também transbordou inundando Govuro e Machanga, na província de Sofala, distritos que ficaram sem comunicação com o resto do país. Esta situação forçou a retirada da maior parte da população, que se albergou nas escolas e igrejas. As previsões meteorológicas apontam para a possibilidade de o rio Zambeze também transbordar durante o mês de Janeiro.
O responsável pelo INGC dissera anteriormente à Lusa que as previsões meteorológicas apontavam para "níveis de pico nos países vizinhos" nas primeiras semanas do ano, pelo que "o rio Zambeze poderá transbordar, provocando cheias" entre Janeiro e Março. Zucula previu três cenários para os próximos meses: o pior, que poderá atingir um milhão de pessoas em toda a zona centro do país e parte da região sul, o médio, afectando um máximo de 700 mil pessoas, e o ideal, aliás, um cenário que se repete todos os anos, que eventualmente atingirá 50 mil moçambicanos.
Além dos distritos e vilas do centro do país que estão isolados, estima-se que, pelo menos 42 mil pessoas estejam em risco por ainda se encontrarem nas ilhas e nas margens nas províncias da Zambézia, Sofala e Manica. O INGC pretende que até ao final do ano, mais de 30 mil pessoas residentes nas ilhas e nas zonas baixas da região do Vale do Zambeze se instalem definitivamente nos centros de realojamento criados em Janeiro de 2007.
O Governo moçambicano estimou em 20,4 milhões de euros o valor necessário para um plano de emergência para apoiar os afectados pelas cheias e ciclones que se prevê que ocorram entre os meses de Janeiro e Março deste ano. Apesar de os caudais dos rios terem atingido o nível considerado crítico, o executivo moçambicano considera "controlada" a situação depois de ter criado comités de gestão de risco em todas as zonas atingidas pelas cheias.
"Actualmente, está-se a proceder à evacuação nos rios Save, Púngué, Buzi e Zambeze. Nos próximos dias pode haver abrandamento das chuvas, mas a seguir tudo voltará à carga", assinalou Zucula. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*

Deve ter sido consequência imediata do Elnus.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Deve ter sido consequência imediata do Elnus.



Não, as cheias estão relacionadas com as elevadas precipitações registadas a montante; o Elnus, esse encontra-se sobre o Índico.


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*

Já vi, as nuvens de falavas estavam em terra; o Elnus está a oeste de Madagáscar.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> *Alerta de cheias em Moçambique*
> 
> Os caudais de quatro rios moçambicanos ultrapassaram os níveis considerados de alerta e já há registo de cheias em algumas regiões do centro de Moçambique, disse hoje o director do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC).
> 
> © 2008 LUSA



*Moçambique/Cheias: Governo lança alerta vermelho para região centro do país*

O Governo moçambicano activou o alerta vermelho devido às cheias no centro do país, que afectaram já 55.000 pessoas, e accionou o Centro Nacional Operacional de Emergência para coordenar operações de socorro e retirada de populações em risco. Em declarações hoje à Lusa, o porta-voz do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC), Bonifácio António, admitiu que a situação de cheias no centro de Moçambique vai piorar nos próximos dias, devido às descargas da Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa e às chuvas nos países vizinhos, embora adiantando que poderá haver um período de estabilidade.
O alerta máximo de cheias foi decretado por proposta do INGC, durante uma reunião do Conselho Coordenador de Gestão de Calamidades, que analisou quinta-feira a situação de cheias e inundações da época chuvosa 2007/08. O Centro Nacional Operacional de Emergência coordenará as operações de socorro e de retirada coordenada e compulsiva das populações em risco ou sitiadas devido às cheias.
O ministro da Administração Estatal de Moçambique, Lucas Chomera, que preside àquele órgão, referiu que o alerta vermelho visa permitir que os parceiros de cooperação revejam os seus planos para a assistência humanitária. Contudo, as autoridades moçambicanas afastam para já a hipótese de lançar um apelo internacional.
O ministro da Administração Estatal indicou que a capacidade interna em meios humanos está já a ser usada na totalidade, situação que está a forçar as autoridades moçambicanas a reverem o seu plano de contingência. "Estamos, neste ano, a registar uma situação anormal em relação ao comportamento chuvoso. Nunca tivemos uma situação de, neste período do ano, termos quase todos os grandes rios que atravessam o país a transbordarem", disse Lucas Chomera. "Os solos já estavam saturados e as chuvas vieram complicar a situação e tudo indica que teremos ainda grandes problemas", admitiu.
Segundo dados oficiais divulgados em Maputo, a situação nas quatro Bacias Hidrográficas continua acima do normal devido às chuvas na Zâmbia, Zimbabué e Malaui, regiões de onde vem grande parte dos principais rios que atravessam Moçambique. "Neste momento os rios Save, Búzi, Púngoe e Zambeze, apresentam níveis hidrométricos acima do nível crítico em quase todas as estações de observação", anunciou o INGC em comunicado.
Na bacia do Save estão inundadas a sede do distrito de Machanga e a vila de Nova Mambone, no distrito de Govúro, enquanto na bacia do Búzi está inundada a vila do Búzi e na bacia do Púngoe, todas na região centro, estão alagadas extensas áreas dos distritos de Dondo e Nhamatanda, ameaçando cortar vias de acesso. Na bacia do Zambeze as inundações atingem algumas áreas dos distritos de Mutarara, Marromeu, Caia, Chinde e Mopeia.
Em consequência das inundações nestas bacias, mais de 55.000 pessoas foram afectadas, das quais cerca de 13 mil estão nos centros de reassentamento e as restantes encontram-se temporariamente abrigadas em escolas ou outras instituições públicas.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2008 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*

*Moçambique/Cheias: Situação tende a piorar, governo destaca equipa para zonas afectadas*

As autoridades moçambicanas destacaram hoje uma equipa do executivo central para dar assistência aos governos provinciais das regiões de Moçambique já em alerta vermelho devido às cheias que atingiram 55.000 pessoas e tendem a piorar. A equipa é liderada pelo ministro da Educação e Cultura de Moçambique, Aires Aly, que, na qualidade de membro do Conselho Coordenador de Gestão de Calamidades, se encontra em Nova Mambone, vila de Inhambane, sul, também afectada pelas cheias que assolam sobretudo o centro e norte do país. A equipa pretende igualmente analisar a resposta dada pelas autoridades locais, bem como capacitá-las para, de "forma sustentável, enfrentar a situação das cheias", disse Aly. 
Informações disponíveis até ao momento dão conta de que as regiões atingidas poderão continuar submersas, devido à contínua queda de chuvas no Zimbabué, Zâmbia e Malawi, países vizinhos de Moçambique, e às descargas da Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa, em Tete, centro do país. Pelo menos 2.500 famílias foram resgatadas das zonas ribeirinhas, consideradas de risco.
O governador de Sofala, Alberto Vaquina, afirmou há dias que três pessoas morreram por afogamento, mas um porta-voz do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) já desmentiu a notícia, afirmando que, até ao momento, não se registou nenhuma morte directa em consequência das cheias. Quinta-feira, o Governo moçambicano activou o alerta vermelho, ainda em vigor, e accionou o Centro Nacional Operacional de Emergência (CNOE) para coordenar operações de socorro e retirada de populações em risco. O alerta máximo de cheias foi decretado por proposta do INGC, durante uma reunião do Conselho Coordenador de Gestão de Calamidades, que analisou quinta-feira a situação de cheias e inundações da época chuvosa 2007/08. O CNOE coordenará as operações de socorro e de retirada coordenada e compulsiva das populações em risco ou sitiadas devido às cheias. 
O ministro da Administração Estatal de Moçambique, Lucas Chomera, que preside àquele órgão, referiu que o alerta vermelho visa permitir que os parceiros de cooperação revejam os seus planos para a assistência humanitária. Contudo, as autoridades moçambicanas afastam, para já, a hipótese de lançar um apelo internacional.
A situação das cheias na região centro e norte de Moçambique tende a atingir proporções alarmantes, facto que está a forçar as autoridades moçambicanas a reverem o seu plano de contingência. Dados oficiais divulgados em Maputo indicam que o nível das quatro Bacias Hidrográficas continuará acima do normal devido às chuvas na Zâmbia, Zimbabué e Malawi, regiões de onde vêm grande parte dos principais rios que atravessam Moçambique.
A bacia do rio Save, a sede do distrito de Machanga e a vila de Nova Mambone, no distrito de Govúro, continuam inundadas, enquanto as bacias do Búzi e do Púngoe, ambas na região centro, estão alagadas extensas áreas dos distritos de Dondo e Nhamatanda, tendo já sido cortadas algumas vias de acesso rodoviário.
Em 2007, as cheias em Moçambique provocaram pelo menos 29 mortos e cerca de 60.000 deslocados.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*

*Moçambique/Cheias: Autoridades prevêem as piores cheias de que há memória no país*

Moçambique poderá registar este ano as piores cheias de que há memória, devido às chuvas contínuas nos países vizinhos e descargas de 6.000 metros cúbicos por segundo da Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa (HCB), admitiram hoje as autoridades moçambicanas. Desde o princípio da noite de domingo, a HCB aumentou as suas descargas de 5.100 para 6.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, enquanto o Zimbabué, Malaui e a Zâmbia continuam a ser fustigadas por chuvas torrenciais, cujas águas são encaminhadas para rios moçambicanos.
Os principais afluentes dos rios Luenha, Revúbuè e Chire, no baixo do Vale do Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, já estão com níveis muito elevados, o que concorrerá para o agravamento da situação das cheias no país. Segundo estimativas da Administração Regional de Águas (ARA-Zambeze), a região centro de Moçambique deverá atingir, ao longo desta semana, a fase mais crítica das inundações, que poderão ser mais graves do que as registadas em 2000, consideradas as piores na história do país.
Em 2000, as cheias no sul de Moçambique provocaram 640 mortos e afectaram 2 milhões de pessoas, das quais 500 mil ficaram desalojadas. 
A directora da ARA-Zambeze, Cacilda Machava, descreveu hoje à Lusa como "crítica" a situação que se vive naquela região, mas assegurou que as autoridades estão a fazer a devida monitorização. "Isto está a trazer alguma complicação no baixo do Zambeze. A situação está crítica", referiu, frisando, contudo, que as autoridades estão a acompanhar a situação e a apelar para que a população abandone as zonas de risco.
"Estamos a monitorar a situação, mas não podemos avançar muitas coisas porque estamos a trabalhar com base em previsões. O ano hidrológico indica que, até Março, haja chuvas acima do normal, com tendência para normal", disse.  
O Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) previu, anteriormente, a ocorrência de três cenários para os próximos meses: o pior, que poderá atingir um milhão de pessoas em toda a zona centro do país e parte da região sul, o médio, afectando um máximo de 700 mil pessoas, e o ideal, aliás, um cenário que se repete todos os anos, que eventualmente atingirá 50 mil moçambicanos. O Governo moçambicano estimou, por isso, em 20,4 milhões de euros o valor necessário para um plano de emergência para acudir os afectados pelas cheias e ciclones que poderão ocorrer entre os meses de Janeiro e Março deste ano.
O INGC pretende que, até 15 de Janeiro, sejam retiradas todas as pessoas que se encontram nas zonas de risco, tendo, para o efeito, intensificado operações de busca e salvamento com embarcações, e prevê mobilizar meios aéreos para resgate da população do vale do Zambeze. "Até ao momento, mais de 300 pessoas foram resgatadas, mas outras cinco mil pessoas continuam em risco de vida nas cinco zonas da foz do Zambeze", frisou o INGC em comunicado enviado à Agência Lusa. 
O Boletim Hidrológico prevê que, proximamente, os níveis hidrométricos no Baixo Zambeze continuem a baixar ligeiramente, enquanto em Zumbo e Aruângua, os níveis tendem a aumentar, devido a chuvas a montante. Dados preliminares hoje divulgados pelo INGC indicam que "nas bacias do Búzi e Save, prevê-se a continuação da redução significativa do volume de escoamentos, resultando na melhoria da situação hidrológica nas vilas de Búzi, Nova Mambone e Machanga, respectivamente".
No rio Púnguè, em Mafambisse, província de Sofala, centro, "o nível hidrométrico manter-se-á alto, mas com tendência a baixar", contudo, a "situação hidrológica das restantes bacias hidrográficas continuará estável", acrescenta num comunicado enviado à Lusa. 
O director do INGC, Paulo Zucula, reconheceu ao jornal Notícias de Maputo que em alguns distritos afectados pelas cheias as operações de resgate estão a ser dificultadas pelo facto de os respectivos governos distritais não terem elaborado os planos de evacuação.
Zucula admitiu que há pessoas que ainda estão cercadas de água nas zonas de difícil acesso. "Há situações em que não se conseguem identificar as pessoas sitiadas e nos próximos quatro a cinco dias vamos entrar na fase mais crítica no Zambeze, tendo já começado a entrar muita água", afirmou.
A organização não-governamental britânica Oxfam Internacional alertou hoje para o registo de "uma crise de saúde pública generalizada" e enviou uma equipa de emergência para as zonas atingidas pelas inundações para avaliar as necessidades humanitárias das 55 mil pessoas afectadas pela subida do nível das águas. "Quando se gera uma inundação, a falta de água e saneamento atinge níveis críticos em apenas alguns dias, ou mesmo horas. Com a continuação da subida do nível das águas, o acesso a estes bens será cada vez mais difícil, o que pode originar uma crise de saúde pública generalizada", alertou em comunicado o coordenador de água e saneamento da Oxfam Internacional em Moçambique, Hugo Oosterkamp.
"Como especialista em água e saneamento, a prioridade da Oxfam Internacional será acudir aos centros de evacuação onde as pessoas procuram refúgio. Nestas circunstâncias deve responder-se de imediato à ameaça de diarreia, malária e cólera", acrescentou.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2008 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*

*Moçambique: Cheias afectam 56 mil pessoas e desalojam 13 mil - UNICEF*

Perto de 56 mil pessoas foram afectadas, 13 mil das quais desalojadas, pelas cheias no centro de Moçambique, anunciou hoje a UNICEF, que afirma estar a preparar os seus meios no terreno para fazer face à emergência. "As cheias atingiram algumas das comunidades mais pobres e vulneráveis, portanto a nossa principal prioridade é melhorar as condições de vida das pessoas que foram deslocadas - metade das quais são crianças", afirma Leila Pakkala, chefe da delegação moçambicana do Fundo das Nações Unidas para as Crianças (UNICEF, na sigla em língua inglesa), em comunicado hoje divulgado em Maputo.
Leila Pakkala adianta que a situação, que já levou o Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) e Moçambique a declarar o nível máximo de alerta no centro do país, está a ser acompanhada de perto pela UNICEF, em conjunto com a Cruz Vermelha e outras organizações não-governamentais. As maiores subidas no nível das águas registam-se nos rios Zambeze, Púnguè, Buzi e Save, no centro do país.
A UNICEF afirma ter já deslocado especialistas para o terreno, que actualmente se encontram na província de Sofala e nos próximos dias irão a Tete e Manica. A missão destes especialistas é "identificar as necessidades mais urgentes das crianças e das suas famílias" nas zonas afectadas, segundo o comunicado hoje divulgado. Além disso, está a ser preparada a distribuição de auxílio de emergência, nomeadamente cantis de água potável e equipamento de purificação de água, material de higiene e saneamento, redes mosquiteiras de longa duração, tendas e materiais educacionais em grandes quantidades.
Desde o princípio da noite de domingo, a HCB aumentou as suas descargas de 5.100 para 6.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, enquanto o Zimbabué, Malaui e a Zâmbia continuam a ser fustigadas por chuvas torrenciais, cujas águas são encaminhadas para rios moçambicanos. Segundo a Administração Regional de Águas (ARA-Zambeze), a região centro de Moçambique deverá atingir, ao longo desta semana, a fase mais crítica das inundações e o INGC anunciou hoje, em comunicado, que "até ao momento, mais de 300 pessoas foram resgatadas, mas outras cinco mil pessoas continuam em risco de vida nas cinco zonas da foz do Zambeve".
A directora da ARA-Zambeze, Cacilda Machava, descreveu hoje à Lusa como "crítica" a situação que se vive naquela região, mas assegurou que as autoridades estão a fazer a devida monitorização. O Governo moçambicano estimou em 20,4 milhões de euros o valor necessário para um plano de emergência para acudir os afectados pelas cheias e ciclones que poderão ocorrer entre os meses de Janeiro e Março deste ano.
No seu comunicado, a UNICEF recorda que as "cheias localizadas são comuns em Moçambique durante a estação chuvosa na África Austral, de Novembro a Março". "No ano passado, um número estimado de 285.000 pessoas foram afectadas pelas cheias ao longo do vale do rio Zambeze. À medida que os níveis crescentes das águas causados pelas chuvas torrenciais inundava as áreas baixas, cerca de 100.000 pessoas encontraram abrigo nos centros temporários de acomodação", acrescenta. 
Em 2000, as cheias no sul de Moçambique provocaram 640 mortos e afectaram 2 milhões de pessoas, das quais 500 mil ficaram desalojadas. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2008 às 19:31)

*Re: Seguimento - África 2008*

*Moçambique/Cheias: ONU prevê agravamento situação humanitária e promete apoiar governo*

As Nações Unidas prevêem um agravamento da situação humanitária nas regiões afectadas pelas cheias em Moçambique, Zâmbia e Zimbabué, e afirma que está a tomar medidas em conjunto com os governos dos países afectados para enfrentar a situação. "Os governos e as organizações humanitárias internacionais estão a intensificar os seus esforços para garantir uma resposta rápida e salvar vidas" nas regiões afectadas pelas cheias, afirmou hoje John Holmes, sub-secretário da ONU Coordenador para os Assuntos Humanitários e da Ajuda de Emergência.
"Muitos dos afectados estão ainda a lutar para recuperar das cheias e ciclones do ano passado. Por esta razão, e tendo em vista a longa época das chuvas que se aproxima, as necessidades humanitárias na região deverão aumentar nas próximas semanas. Temos de continuar a apoiar os governos a responder ao impacto destes desastres naturais", afirma Holmes, em comunicado hoje divulgado pela ONU em Nova Iorque.
A ONU lembra os números já esta manhã divulgados pela UNICEF, que apontam para perto de 56 mil pessoas afectadas, das quais 13 mil das desalojadas, devido às cheias no centro de Moçambique. Em Moçambique, as maiores subidas no nível das águas registam-se nos rios Zambeze, Púnguè, Buzi e Save, no centro do país. 
A situação já levou o Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) de Moçambique a declarar o nível máximo de alerta no centro do país, estando no terreno a UNICEF, a Cruz Vermelha e diversas outras organizações não-governamentais. "A comunidade humanitária está pronta a apoiar o governo na resposta em curso", afirmou também o coordenador residente da ONU em Moçambique, Ndolamb Ngokwey. "Nos passados meses, temos estado a trabalhar de perto com as autoridades nacionais para pôr em marcha planos de contingência que assegurem que as necessidades dos afectados pelas cheias são providas de forma expedita", refere o mesmo responsável na mesma nota divulgada pelos serviços de informação da ONU.
Chris McIvor, director da ONG britância Save the Children alertou hoje para a insegurança alimentar que se vive em diversas zonas - nomeadamente nos distritos de Mopeia e Morrumbala, Província da Zambézia - afirmando que "as pessoas afectadas vão continuar vulneráveis até à próxima colheita em Março-Abril". A UNICEF afirma ter já deslocado especialistas para o terreno, que actualmente se encontram na província de Sofala e nos próximos dias irão a Tete e Manica.
A missão destes especialistas é "identificar as necessidades mais urgentes das crianças e das suas famílias" nas zonas afectadas, em termos de alimentação, segurança, saúde, higiene e educação, segundo o comunicado hoje divulgado. Além disso, está a ser preparada a distribuição de auxílio de emergência, nomeadamente cantis de água potável e equipamento de purificação de água, material de higiene e saneamento, redes mosquiteiras de longa duração, tendas e materiais educacionais em grandes quantidades.
Segundo a Administração Regional de Águas (ARA-Zambeze), a região centro de Moçambique deverá atingir, ao longo desta semana, a fase mais crítica das inundações e o INGC anunciou hoje, em comunicado, que "até ao momento, mais de 300 pessoas foram resgatadas, mas outras cinco mil pessoas continuam em risco de vida nas cinco zonas da foz do Zambeze".
Numa altura de subida dos níveis das águas dos principais rios do centro do país, desde o princípio da noite de domingo a HCB aumentou as suas descargas de 5.100 para 6.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, enquanto o Zimbabué, Malaui e a Zâmbia continuam a ser fustigadas por chuvas torrenciais, cujas águas são encaminhadas para rios moçambicanos.
Em 2000, as cheias no sul de Moçambique provocaram 640 mortos e afectaram dois milhões de pessoas, das quais 500 mil ficaram desalojadas. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2008 às 16:48)

*Moçambique/Cheias: Cruz Vermelha admite lançar apelo internacional*

A Cruz Vermelha de Moçambique (CVM) admitiu hoje lançar um apelo de emergência à comunidade internacional, caso as cheias no país ultrapassem as do ano passado, mas necessita já de 136 mil euros para socorrer as primeiras vítimas. "Vamos lançar o apelo de emergência apenas se a situação humanitária se agravar. Se forem piores do que as cheias do ano passado, vamos pedir apoio", disse hoje à Lusa a directora de projectos da CVM, Eunice Mucache.
A responsável afirmou que a instituição submeteu na passada segunda-feira um pedido de auxílio ao Comité Internacional da Cruz Vermelha para apoio logístico. Os 136 mil euros servirão também para cobrir as despesas básicas dos voluntários que se encontram estacionados nas cinco províncias do centro de Moçambique. No terreno, a CVM tem 274 voluntários que participam na construção de latrinas e desenvolvem actividades de educação para saúde aos afectados pelas inundações.
O Conselho Coordenador de Gestão de Calamidades, órgão do Conselho de Ministros, está hoje reunido em Quelimane, capital provincial da Zambézia, centro, para avaliar a situação das cheias, que, de acordo com as Nações Unidas, atingiram 56.000 pessoas e desalojaram 13.000. O encontro, presidido pelo ministro da Administração Estatal, responsável máximo do órgão, Lucas Chomera, conta com a participação dos governadores e administradores distritais das províncias afectadas pelas inundações.
A reunião visa passar em revista o actual quadro das cheias e delinear medidas de modo a mitigar possíveis impactos negativos no Vale do Zambeze e em Govuro, distrito da província de Inhambane, sul, também afectado pelas águas provenientes dos rios do centro de Moçambique. Segundo previsões da Adminitração Regional de Águas (ARA-Zambeze), a região centro de Moçambique deverá atingir, ao longo desta semana, a fase mais crítica das inundações.
No fim-de-semana, a Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa aumentou as suas descargas de 5.100 para 6.000 metros cúbicos por segundo, enquanto o Zimbabué, Malaui e a Zâmbia continuam a ser fustigados por chuvas torrenciais, cujas águas são encaminhadas para principais rios do centro do país. A ARA-Zambeze estima que as actuais cheias venham a superar as do ano 2000, que atingiram o sul de Moçambique, causando 640 mortos, num total de dois milhões de pessoas afectadas, 500 mil das quais desalojadas.
As cheias do início de 2008 já levaram o Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) de Moçambique a declarar o nível máximo de alerta no centro do país, estando no terreno a UNICEF, a Cruz Vermelha, equipas de salvamento do exército moçambicano, com 140 homens, e diversas outras organizações não-governamentais.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2008 às 23:02)

*Moçambique/Cheias: Três mortos, 41 mil deslocados e 17.800 hectares destruídos - Novo balanço*

Três mortos, 41 mil deslocados e 17.800 hectares de culturas perdidas é o novo balanço apresentado pelo governo moçambicano, que hoje traçou um Plano de Acção imediato para acudir às vítimas das cheias no centro de Moçambique. O Conselho Coordenador de Gestão de Calamidades, órgão do Conselho de Ministros, que hoje se reuniu em Quelimane, capital provincial da Zambézia, admitiu a morte de três pessoas no rio Púnguè devido às cheias, depois de autoridades moçambicanas terem desmentido a existência de vítimas mortais e pedido ao Ministério da Saúde para investigar os três óbitos registados no distrito de Nhamatanda. "Vamos considerar que nestas cheias, no distrito de Nhamatanda, já tivemos três óbitos", disse hoje à Lusa o ministro da Administração Estatal, Lucas Chomera.
Anteriormente, o director do desenvolvimento das Áreas Áridas e Semi-Áridas do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC), Casimiro Abreu, tinha desmentido à Lusa a ocorrência de mortes em consequência das cheias, adiantando que foi pedido às autoridades sanitárias para investigarem o afogamento de três pessoas no rio Púnguè, na província de Sofala. O Conselho Coordenador de Gestão de Calamidades avaliou hoje a situação das cheias, que, de acordo com as Nações Unidas, atingiram 56.000 pessoas e desalojaram 13.000.
Dados avançados pelo ministro moçambicano da Administração Estatal dão conta de que 41 mil pessoas abandonaram as zonas de risco, das quais 7.579 se dirigiram para os chamados centros de reassentamento, que abandonaram em 2007.  "Até este momento, estimamos que 17.800 hectares de culturas diversas estão perdidas, devido às cheias. Tendo em conta esta situação, o Governo desenhou um Plano de Acção imediato que deve ser implementado pelos governos distritais, provinciais, pelo INGC e diversos sectores de Governo e todos os parceiros que trabalham nessa área de emergência", disse. "O nosso plano visa, fundamentalmente, continuarmos a proceder a evacuação das zonas de risco, fazer a busca de salvamento e socorro, assegurar a assistência humanitária e iniciar o reassentamento já para as zonas seguras", explicou. 
No encontro, presidido pelo ministro da Administração Estatal, responsável máximo do Conselho Coordenador de Gestão de Calamidades, Lucas Chomera, estiveram presentes os governadores e administradores distritais das províncias afectadas pelas inundações. A reunião teve como objectivo analisar o actual quadro das cheias e delinear medidas de modo a mitigar possíveis impactos negativos no Vale do Zambeze e em Govuro, distrito da província de Inhambane, sul, também afectado pelas águas provenientes dos rios do centro de Moçambique. 
Apesar das previsões da Administração Regional de Águas (ARA-Zambeze) de que a região centro de Moçambique deverá atingir, ao longo desta semana, a fase mais crítica das inundações, Chomera descartou a possibilidade de o executivo lançar um apelo internacional. "Para esta fase de buscas de salvamento e socorro das populações, de assistência humanitária e início do reassentamento para as zonas seguras, a partir da próxima semana, ainda não precisamos de fazer apelo internacional", disse. "A situação de ajuda internacional só se faz quando a dimensão das cheias ultrapassa os recursos disponíveis", para auxiliar a população afectada, acrescentou.
De acordo com Chomera, o plano de emergência apresentado pelo executivo aos parceiros de cooperação indicava que, num cenário crítico de cheias e ciclones,seriam afectadas 125 mil pessoas . "Agora, estamos a falar de 41 mil pessoas afectadas", por isso, "até ao momento temos capacidade interna", assegurou em declarações à Lusa.
O Governo moçambicano estimou em 20,4 milhões de euros o valor necessário para um plano de emergência para acudir os afectados pelas cheias e ciclones que poderão ocorrer entre os meses de Janeiro e Março deste ano. Desde montante, o executivo de Maputo comparticipou com 10 por cento, destacou o ministro da Administração Estatal.
No último fim-de-semana, a Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa aumentou as suas descargas de 5.100 para 6.000 metros cúbicos por segundo. Entretanto, o Zimbabué, Malaui e a Zâmbia continuam a ser fustigados por chuvas torrenciais, cujas águas são encaminhadas para principais rios do centro de Moçambique.
A informação meteorológica para os próximos quatro dias prevê a continuação de períodos de céu predominantemente muito nublado nas províncias do norte do país com ocorrência de chuvas fracas a moderadas. "Na zona sul prevê-se chuvas moderadas (cerca da 50mm/24h) em Maputo e Gaza, hoje, e Inhambane no dia 09 (cerca de 30mm/24h), situação similar ocorrerá no Malaui, Zâmbia, África do Sul e Suazilândia", lê-se num comunicado do INGC. 
A ARA-Zambeze estima que as actuais cheias podem ser mais graves do que as registadas em 2000, que atingiram o sul de Moçambique, causando 640 mortos, num total de dois milhões de pessoas afectadas, 500 mil das quais desalojadas. As cheias do início de 2008 já levaram o Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) de Moçambique a declarar o nível máximo de alerta no centro do país, estando no terreno a UNICEF, a Cruz Vermelha, equipas de salvamento do exército moçambicano, com 140 homens, e diversas outras organizações não-governamentais. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2008 às 00:43)

*Moçambique/Cheias: Activados 13 centros de desalojados para receberem 7.500 famílias*

As autoridades moçambicanas activaram 13 centros de acomodação em quatro províncias, onde estão temporariamente alojadas cerca de 7.500 famílias, das 41 mil pessoas afectadas pelas cheias que assolam o país. A maioria dos centros está localizada em Nova Mambone, em Inhambane (sul), acolhendo um total de 3.445 famílias deslocadas em consequência da subida das águas das bacias hidrográficas da zona centro.
Por províncias, Sofala é a que dispõe de mais centros: Buzi (538 famílias), Caia (270), Machanga (211), Dondo (209), Marromeu (74) e Chemba (11). Já a província de Tete (centro) tem o centro de Mutara, com 1.861 famílias. Segundo dados oficiais, as cheias no centro de Moçambique provocaram três mortos e 41 mil deslocados e destruíram 17.800 hectares de culturas. Moçambique está a ser fustigado por fortes chuvas desde Dezembro. 
As autoridades moçambicanas, que mantêm o alerta vermelho emitido há duas semanas, admitem para breve a retirada "compulsiva das pessoas que ainda se encontram nas zonas de risco (...) para lotes de terrenos em zonas consideradas seguras, visando realojar definitivamente os afectados". Dados actualizados referem que, de um modo geral, as bacias da zona sul de Moçambique estão estacionárias, mas as bacias do Zambeze poderão registar subidas devido às intensas chuvas que assolam alguns países vizinhos, nomeadamente o Zimbabué, Malaui e Zâmbia.
"A situação é terrível, porque estamos a menos de 70 centímetros de chegar ao pico atingido em Fevereiro do ano passado, sobretudo no baixo Zambeze", disse à Lusa Bonifácio António, porta-voz do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC). A HCB está a fazer descargas acima de 6.600 metros cúbicos por segundo desde as 18 horas de segunda-feira.
Com o agravamento das chuvas, os hospitais e serviços administrativos de várias localidades encerraram, já que muitos técnicos de saúde foram deslocados para os centros de desalojados. "Os hospitais não estão a funcionar na vila, porque a maior parte dos funcionários da saúde estão em Beateia. A administração só voltou a funcionar na segunda-feira", apontou Paulo Passe, estudante da Universidade Pedagógica na cidade da Beira, referindo-se à situação em Machanga.
De acordo com o porta-voz do INGC, está a ser fornecido às populações afectadas um cabaz correspondente aos padrões definidos pelas Nações Unidas. O estudante Paulo Passe apontou, no entanto, que as 211 famílias realojadas no centro de Machanga, província de Sofala, só têm acesso a dois quilogramas de farinha de milho e 1,5 quilogramas de feijão para duas refeições diárias, independentemente do número de elementos do agregado familiar. O estudante descreveu a situação das famílias realojadas como "crítica" e apontou que muitas delas ameaçam abandonar os centros.
As pessoas estão lá porque os soldados do exército os proíbem de sair", disse à Lusa Paulo Passe, em contacto telefónico feito a partir de Maputo. No centro de realojamento de Machanga, as autoridades governamentais distribuíram tendas, mas a maior parte "não está em boas condições", e os desalojados receberam catanas "para cortar capim e estacas para fazer tendas provisórias", que podem durar até um mês, caso não haja ventos fortes, acrescentou.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2008 às 19:17)

*Moçambique: Aumento de caudal do rio Zambeze ameaça Tete (centro)*

A subida das águas do rio Zambeze está a ameaçar parte da cidade de Tete, no centro de Moçambique, mas a situação "está por enquanto controlada", disse hoje fonte do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC). A zona em risco é a baixa da cidade, junto ao leito do rio, cujo caudal tem aumentado nos últimos dias em consequência das sucessivas descargas efectuadas pela Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa (HCB), adiantou Ana Cristina, porta-voz do INGC.
O excessivo enchimento da albufeira da barragem de Cahora Bassa, provocado por chuvas intensas que caíram nos países vizinhos (Maláui, Zimbabué e Zâmbia) tem levado à abertura progressiva das comportas do empreendimento, que debita já 6.600 metros cúbicos de água por segundo.
Há um ano, quando se registaram as últimas cheias no vale do Zambeze, a barragem chegou a lançar 8.400 metros cúbicos de água por segundo, valor muito próximo da capacidade máxima de descarga de 10.000 metros cúbicos por segundo. "Quando há descargas na HCB, algumas áreas da cidade (de Tete) costumam ficar inundadas", disse a porta-voz do INGC sublinhando que a maior parte das estações no baixo do Zambeze "estão a subir".
Segundo Ana Cristina, no rio Buzi, em Sofala, os níveis hidrométricos atingiram "picos altos", enquanto, no rio Save, a água "está a 30 centímetros de atingir o nível de alerta", que é de cinco metros.
As zonas centro e sul de Moçambique estão a ser fustigadas por fortes chuvas desde Dezembro último e, segundo dados hoje actualizados, as cheias já provocaram três mortos, 46 mil deslocados, alguns dos quais nos países vizinhos, e destruíram aproximadamente 30 mil hectares de culturas diversas. As autoridades moçambicanas activaram 13 centros de acomodação em quatro províncias, onde estão temporariamente alojadas mais de nove mil famílias, de acordo com a porta-voz do INGC.
Ana Cristina assinalou que meia centena de pessoas resgatadas de zonas de risco na bacia do Púnguè, em Sofala, centro de Moçambique, retornaram às zonas de origem, alegando pretender aproveitar a época agrícola para relançar as culturas. "Estas pessoas serão retiradas compulsivamente" pelo INGC, assegurou à Lusa Ana Cristina.
O jornal Notícias de Maputo indicou, entretanto, que, no total, são "171 pessoas resgatadas de zonas de risco na bacia do Púnguè, concretamente na zona de Chipinde-1, no distrito do Dondo, em Sofala, que retornaram, na passada quarta-feira, às suas zonas de origem, alegando falta de condições logísticas nos centros de realojamento". "Estas pessoas foram identificadas no processo de monitoria que vem sendo feito pelas autoridades nos principais cursos de água que se encontram com níveis altos na zona centro do país", escreve a publicação.
As inundações que estão a afectar Moçambique resultam das cheias que também assolam a Zâmbia e Zimbabué e as descargas da barragem de Cahora Bassa. Dados preliminares do INGC indicam que 1.331 habitações convencionais e precárias foram destruídas em consequência das cheias e que seis importantes auto-estradas nas províncias do centro de país estão intransitáveis. "O batelão que permite a travessia Sena-Mutarara não está a funcionar", indicou igualmente a porta-voz do INGC. 
As autoridades moçambicanas mantêm o alerta vermelho emitido há duas semanas e admitem que, nos próximos dias, a situação se complique sobretudo no vale do Zambeze.

Fonte: Agência Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2008 às 19:46)

*Moçambique: Cheias causam 50 mortos e milhares de deslocados*

As cheias dos últimos 10 dias em Moçambique já provocaram milhares de deslocados e, pelo menos, 50 mortos. Quem o diz é o departamento da Organização das Nações Unidas para os Assuntos Humanitários (OCHA). De acordo com esta organização internacional, 30 mil moçambicanos já foram evacuados dos locais inundados e pelo menos setenta e duas mil ficaram sem as suas casas, que foram destruídas pelas cheias, ou tiveram de pedir ajuda. 
«Há ainda muitas pessoas em perigo, que têm de ser deslocadas para locais mais altos», afirmou Odile Bulten, funcionário do Departamento das Nações Unidas para a Coordenação de Assuntos Humanitários. As zonas que rodeiam o rio Zambeze foram as mais afectadas pelas inundações que foram provocadas por chuvas torrenciais que não estavam previstas e que começaram no final de Novembro e rapidamente aumentaram o caudal dos rios Zambeze, Pongue, Buzi e Save. Para piorar a situação, são feitas descargas com regularidade na barragem de Cahora Bassa. 
Milhares de moçambicanos enfrentam ainda outro problema dramático que é a fome que, se já assolava o país, com estas cheias se viu muito agravada.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2008 às 19:23)

*Moçambique/Cheias: Aumento caudal Zambeze força encerramento de centro em Tete*

A subida das águas do rio Zambeze forçou ao encerramento do centro de realojamento de Mutarara, na província de Tete, cidade do centro de Moçambique atingida pelas cheias. O porta-voz do Centro Nacional de Operações de Emergência (CENOE), Belarmino Chivambo, disse hoje à Agência Lusa que o nível das águas no vale do Zambeze "está a subir" e já obrigou à retirada de centenas de moçambicanos instalados no referido centro.
A subida das águas na albufeira da barragem de Cahora Bassa, provocada por chuvas intensas em países vizinhos (Malaui, Zimbabué e Zâmbia) levou à abertura progressiva das comportas do empreendimento, que debita já 8.000 metros cúbicos de água por segundo. Como corolário, a baixa da cidade de Tete, no centro de Moçambique, junto ao leito do rio, também está ser afectada.
Em 2007, quando se registaram as últimas cheias no vale do Zambeze, a barragem de Cahora Bassa chegou a lançar 8.400 metros cúbicos de água por segundo, valor muito próximo da capacidade máxima de descarga de 10.000 metros cúbicos por segundo.
Chivambo indicou que durante o fim-de-semana os níveis hidrométricos das bacias do centro do país, incluindo a do Zambeze, registaram "subidas substanciais" e "desde a manhã de domingo, as vilas de Machanga (em Sofala, centro), e Govuro (em Inhambane, sul) estão inacessíveis". Há regiões onde as vias de acesso são difíceis obrigando ao recurso a embarcações e meios aéreos para o abastecimento de víveres, esclareceu.
As autoridades moçambicanas activaram 13 centros de acomodação em quatro províncias, onde estão temporariamente alojadas cerca de 11.500 famílias, número que tende a subir devido ao resgate compulsivo de pessoas das zonas mais afectadas levado a cabo por efectivos do exército. "Em Nova Mambone (Inhambane), 209 pessoas foram resgatadas devido ao pico que começou no sábado", referiu o porta-voz do CENOE. 
As zonas centro e sul de Moçambique estão a ser fustigadas por fortes chuvas desde Dezembro último e, segundo dados hoje actualizados, as cheias já provocaram "três mortos, 57 mil deslocados, alguns dos quais refugiados em países vizinhos, e destruíram aproximadamente 30 mil hectares de culturas diversas", disse Chivambo. No entanto, algumas pessoas resgatadas de zonas de risco teimam em retornar às zonas de origem, alegando pretender aproveitar a época agrícola para relançar as culturas. 
As autoridades moçambicanas mantêm o alerta vermelho emitido há três semanas e admitem que, nos próximos dias, a situação se complique sobretudo no vale do Zambeze. Nos próximos dias, "o cenário que podemos viver poderá ser igual ao de 2001/2002 em termos de escoamento de água", embora se constate "com satisfação que eventualmente o número dos afectados seja menor em resultado da rápida mobilização das pessoas", disse Chivambo.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

*Fenómeno La Niña em curso e chuvas ainda não atingiram o pico*

As intensas chuvas que assolam anormalmente Moçambique desde Outubro de 2007, fruto também do fenómeno "La Niña", ainda não atingiram o seu pico, temendo-se que, até Março, o nível das águas nos principais rios possa ultrapassar recordes. A constatação é do director do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia de Moçambique (INAM), Moisés Benesene, que, numa entrevista telefónica à Agência Lusa, atribuiu à "La Niña" a precocidade da queda das chuvas em toda a África Austral, que começaram em Setembro de 2007 e se intensificaram no mês seguinte. 
"Há, na região, nove bacias hidrográficas e as chuvas que têm caído abundantemente em toda a África Austral, em conjugação com a saturação dos solos das cheias do ano passado e com a «La Niña», têm enchido o leito dos principais rios que desaguam no oceano Índico, passando todos por Moçambique", sublinhou o director do INAM. Para Moisés Benesene, o pior ainda não chegou, uma vez que os meses mais chuvosos em Moçambique costumam ser Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março. No entanto, o nível dos caudais dos principais rios do país está quase idêntico ao das cheias de 2000 e 2001. "Falta muito pouco e os meses mais chuvosos vêm aí", avisou.
Segundo Moisés Benesene, a "La Niña" é provocada pelo arrefecimento anormal das águas do oceano Pacífico, fenómeno que, "sendo já considerado global", afecta, por essa razão, outras regiões do mundo, levando à abundância da precipitação. Ao contrário, acrescentou, o "El Niño" é provocado pelo aquecimento anormal das águas do Pacífico, o que provoca, tal como aconteceu no passado na África Austral, situações de seca anormais e graves.
Segundo Moisés Benesene, as chuvas têm começado a cair a montante, em plenas montanhas da África Austral ocidental, nomeadamente em Angola e na RDCongo, pelo que, quando a água chega às bacias hidrográficas, a jusante, sobretudo às que se situam em território moçambicano, os caudais dos rios são já muito fortes. O director do INAM lembrou, a título de exemplo, o caso do rio Zambeze, que nasce na Zâmbia, realçando que as zonas das bacias hidrográficas, pela sua tipologia e morfologia, são áreas facilmente inundáveis.
Segundo a Rede de Rios Internacionais, organização não governamental que estuda a problemática envolvente das diferentes bacias hidrográficas em todo o mundo, o delta do Zambeze é, biologicamente, das zonas húmidas mais abundantes da África Austral, tendo, em 2003, na "Convenção de Ramsar", sido declarado "Zona Húmida de Importância Internacional". A Convenção sobre Zonas Húmidas de Importância Internacional, especialmente como habitat de aves aquáticas, conhecida como "Convenção de Ramsar", foi aprovada na cidade iraniana homónima a 02 de Fevereiro de 1971 e entrou em vigor em 1975. É um tratado internacional sobre a conservação e a utilização responsável das zonas húmidas e dos seus recursos, através de regulamentação nacional ou de projectos de cooperação internacional. Até Janeiro de 2006, a convenção foi ratificada por 150 países, com 1.578 áreas incluídas na Lista das Zonas Húmidas de Importância Internacional, totalizando 133,8 milhões de hectares. 
O rio Zambeze, como um dos rios mais importantes de toda a África - da sua nascente, na Zâmbia, até à foz, no Índico, existem 30 barragens -, congrega ecossistemas valiosos e uma grande fauna bravia, razão pela qual as populações se mantêm nas zonas ribeirinhas, de onde retiram o seu sustento. "Em caso de grandes cheias, como as que se perspectivam para este ano, nada há a fazer e nem a construção de novas barragens ajudaria. Apenas se podem minimizar os estragos, nomeadamente através da prevenção, dos avisos prévios e de programas concertados de evacuação das populações ribeirinhas", sublinhou o director do INAM.
Questionado pela Lusa sobre se a frequência das cheias em Moçambique tem vindo a aumentar nas últimas décadas, Moisés Benesene afirmou não poder responder, uma vez que os estudos até agora efectuados ainda não são conclusivos. "Estamos ainda a tentar perceber se se trata apenas de um ciclo ou se este fenómeno se deve às alterações climáticas", observou, dando como ponto de referência as cheias de 2000, em todo o país, e as de 2001, que afectou todo o vale do Zambeze, as maiores de que há registo na antiga colónia portuguesa, que se tornou independente em 1975. "Anualmente, sempre houve cheias. Umas maiores outras menores. Mas as deste ano preocupam-nos. Pode ser o prenúncio das alterações climáticas como pode ser um ciclo, integrado na «La Niña»", concluiu.

© 2008 LUSA

*Nota aos moderadores do meteoPT: Este artigo também pode ser interessante para ser colocado no Fórum de CLIMATOLOGIA.*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2008 às 14:05)

*ONG Oikos e Save The Children apelam a donativos*

As organizações não-governamentais Oikos e Save The Children iniciaram hoje campanhas de recolha de donativos para acudir às vítimas das cheias em Moçambique, acção já lançada também a nível internacional pela Cruz Vermelha moçambicana.  
A britânica Save The Children pretende angariar com a campanha hoje lançada um total de um milhão de libras (1,3 milhões de euros), destinados a operações de auxílio a crianças deslocadas devido a subida do nível das águas de alguns dos principais rios de Moçambique, enquanto que a portuguesa Oikos necessita de 350 mil euros para uma operação de quatro meses no país. 
No vale do Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, as cheias já obrigaram à deslocação de 53.982 pessoas, das quais 2.121 foram resgatadas hoje para centros de acomodação temporária, de acordo com o último balanço oficial. Os números totais deverão, no entanto, ser mais elevados já que ao longo do rio, sobretudo em localidades sitiadas como Mutarara, Mopeia, Chine e Inhangoma, permanecem populações por resgatar, como adiantou João Ribeiro, director-adjunto do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) de Moçambique.
A Save The Children alerta hoje que "estão previstas para as próximas semanas fortes chuvas e prolongada subida do nível das águas, fazendo destas as piores cheias em Moçambique nos últimos anos". "Já estamos no terreno, respondendo a esta emergência, mas não há qualquer sinal de que as cheias estão a terminar. Na realidade, há todos os sinais de que vão piorar. Mais crianças serão forçadas a sair das suas casa e a procurar refúgio em campos de realojamento, onde vivem em condições de ajuntamento e insegurança, e com risco elevado de doenças", afirma Chris McIvor, director da ONG britânica em Moçambique. 
A Save The Children diz estar já a distribuir "kits" de emergência com cobertores, utensílios alimentares, sabão, purificadores de água, cordas e coberturas de plástico para construir abrigos. "Também estamos a trabalhar com as autoridades locais para assegurar que as crianças deslocadas pelas cheias estão em segurança. Onde possível, estamos a disponibilizar tendas escolares a tempo do começo do novo período escolar, dentro de duas semanas", afirma a organização. Os donativos podem ser feitos através do "site da ONG", de uma linha telefónica no Reino Unido e também nas lojas Save The Children, em dinheiro ou géneros.
Quanto à portuguesa Oikos, estima em perto de 350 mil euros as suas necessidades para um período de quatro meses de acções em Moçambique. "Mais uma vez a Oikos está a mobilizar recursos e vontades no terreno. Com uma equipa de 17 elementos estamos a apoiar 4.000 famílias nas zonas afectadas através de construção de poços, distribuição de materiais agrícolas e medidas de redução de impacto de inundações", refere a ONG em comunicado hoje divulgado. 
Actualmente, a Oikos já beneficia em Moçambique perto de 12 mil famílias, cerca de 49 mil pessoas. A ONG esteve presente nas cheias do ano passado, que obrigaram à deslocação de perto de 163 mil pessoas e destruíram perto de 80 mil campos agrícolas. Para recolher os donativos, foi aberta uma conta na Caixa Geral de Depósitos.
A Cruz Vermelha de Moçambique está a focalizar-se nos depósitos para residentes no estrangeiro, através de uma conta no Bank of New York, Estados Unidos. As agências humanitárias no terreno estimam que o total de deslocados ascenda já a 65 mil em todo o país, com 12 mil famílias a necessitar de abrigo, água, alimentação e produtos de primeira necessidade.
Na segunda-feira, a UNICEF anunciou que vai intensificar os seus esforços no centro de Moçambique, devido ao aumento do afluxo de população a centros de realojamento. Uma segunda equipa de emergência da UNICEF foi enviada para Mutarara, uma das zonas mais atingidas no Vale do Zambeze. A primeira equipa encontra-se em Caia desde a semana passada.
"O número de pessoas deslocadas está rapidamente a atingir um nível crítico. É crucial acção urgente para prevenir a eclosão de doenças, que são uma grande preocupação no início de uma crise, especialmente entre doenças", afirmou a representante da UNICEF em Moçambique, Leila Pakkala. Particular preocupação representa o paludismo, que está agora no período de pico anual, dado que as inundações criam condições particularmente favoráveis à reprodução dos mosquitos, principalmente do tipo transmissor da doença.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2008 às 23:48)

*Águas no Zambeze superam níveis de 2007*

As cheias no rio Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, ultrapassaram hoje em alguns pontos da região os níveis atingidos nas inundações de 2007, dificultando as operações de resgate em curso e tornando intransitáveis vias de acesso. A confirmação foi hoje avançada em Caia (província de Sofala, centro) à Agência Lusa pelo director-adjunto do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC), João Ribeiro.
Caia, onde é feita a ligação fluvial do trânsito rodoviário que atravessa a principal estrada do país, ligando o norte ao sul de Moçambique, foi precisamente um dos locais onde o nível das águas ultrapassou durante o dia o nível das cheias do ano passado. Ao ancoradouro de Caia, como constou a agência Lusa, já se chega com bastante dificuldade, tendo a água galgado a estrada nacional em dois pontos (num deles, a água chega ao nível da porta de um veículo todo-o-terreno e está a despedaçar o asfalto). No local, embarcações estão a colocar enormes blocos de metal para impedir que as águas impeçam por completo a circulação na estrada, interrompendo a ligação rodoviária entre o norte e o sul do país. Nas imediações do embarcadouro, o estaleiro que serve as obras de construção da ponte sobre o Zambeze, a cargo das empresas portuguesa Mota Engil e Soares da Costa, está também a enfrentar a subida das águas, que estão muito próximo do ponto mais alto do dique de terra que circunda o local.
Como explicou o "número dois" do INGC, esta nova subida do nível das águas são um reflexo das descargas que têm sido feitas nos últimos dias pela barragem de Cahora Bassa, que durante alguns dias "despejou" na direcção do vale do Zambeze 6.600 metros cúbicos de água por segundo. A tendência é, no entanto, para uma estabilização - nalguns pontos mesmo para uma diminuição - do nível das águas do rio, já que a Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa (HCB) tem vindo a reduzir progressivamente as descargas de água, atingindo 5.500 metros cúbicos de água por segundo.
Entretanto, adiantou João Ribeiro, o número de pessoas afectadas pelas cheias subiu para 59.275 (de 53.982 contabilizados na segunda-feira). Ao mesmo tempo, prosseguem as operações de resgate de populações sitiadas, sobretudo em ilhas fluviais, não se sabendo ao certo o número de pessoas que poderão estar ameaçadas, como adiantou o "número dois" do INGC.
Em Matilde, uma das ilhas fluviais ameaçada de submersão "nos próximos dois dias", estão cerca de duas mil pessoas que têm que ser resgatadas. "As operações vão continuar. Ainda persiste a renitência das pessoas em abandonar os locais inundados, o que nos vai obrigar a reforçar os efectivos policiais e das forças armadas. Teremos nalguns locais que retirar as populações compulsivamente", disse.
Para quarta-feira está prevista a chegada de dois helicópteros para transporte de alimentos que poderão, em caso de necessidade, servir para resgate de pessoas - na maioria dos locais afectados pelas cheias só se consegue chegar por via aérea. De Maputo e da Beira chegam também na quarta-feira quatro embarcações cedidas pelos fuzileiros da Marinha moçambicana, que deverão ser reforçadas por mais quatro, disponibilizadas por organizações não-governamentais presentes no terreno.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2008 às 21:04)

*Bispo da Beira defende que país precisa da ajuda internacional*

O bispo da Beira, D. Jaime Gonçalves, duvida que Moçambique esteja preparado para dar assistência a todas as vítimas das cheias e acredita que o governo moçambicano vai ter de pedir ajuda internacional. "Apesar de o governo ter dito que ainda não vai pedir ajuda internacional, a comunidade internacional deve esperar porque será necessária ajuda", disse o bispo por telefone à Agência Lusa. "Temos falta de enfermeiros em Moçambique. O nosso sistema de saúde está a ser reestruturado. Como vamos conseguir médicos e enfermeiros se não formos assistidos pelos Médicos Sem Fronteiras e pelos Médicos do Mundo?", questionou D. Jaime Gonçalves.
O bispo da Beira disse ainda à Lusa não acreditar que o país esteja preparado para prestar assistência às vítimas se, como prevêem os meteorologistas, a situação ainda piorar antes de melhorar. "Ainda não se prevêem todas as consequências. Mas há que prevenir doenças como a cólera, que pode eclodir facilmente, garantir água potável para toda a gente, distribuir alimentos, assegurar que as crianças tenham aulas, entre outros. É um trabalho grande e pormenorizado porque trata-se de manter a vida das pessoas. O país estar preparado para tudo, é que duvido um bocado", afirmou.
Para já, a igreja moçambicana está a prestar ajuda local às vítimas das cheias, tendo permitido que as suas missões nas zonas das cheias fossem transformadas em centro de alojamento. "Todos os padres (da diocese da Beira) estão envolvidos no processo (de ajuda às vítimas), que exige também assistência na alimentação, distribuição de medicamentos e transporte. É todo um trabalho que a Igreja presta", indicou o bispo. D. Jaime Gonçalves destacou ainda que a igreja católica desenvolve também um "forte" trabalho após as cheias, nomeadamente na reconstrução das casas "em tijolo e cimento, em vez do tradicional pau-a-pique (onde se utiliza bambu e barro)".
O bispo da Beira disse à Lusa que a sua diocese é uma das "maiores vítimas" das cheias porque está junto de quatro rios que transbordaram: o Save, o Búzi, o Cungo e o Zambeze.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2008 às 21:07)

*ONU admite que inundações podem ser as piores dos últimos anos*

As cheias que estão a assolar Moçambique e já causaram cerca de 60 mil desalojados podem ser as piores dos últimos anos, afirmou hoje o porta-voz das Nações Unidas, Luís Zaqueu. O responsável disse ainda que, apesar de os serviços de emergência moçambicanos estarem bem preparados, o cenário pode alterar-se à medida que as águas engolem terras agrícolas e destoem infra-estruturas como estradas e pontes no centro de Moçambique. "Como as chuvas começaram mais cedo do que o previsto e o nível da água está muito alto - e aumenta a cada momento - é provável que a situação seja pior do que em 2000-2001", disse Luís Zaqueu, citado pela Reuters. As cheias de 2000-2001 foram as piores de que há memória em Moçambique, tendo causado a morte a 700 pessoas e danos na ordem dos 500 milhões de dólares (341,3 milhões de euros). 
Entretanto, a Organização Não-Governamental (ONG) Save the Children disse hoje à Agência Lusa que lançou um apelo de emergência para ajudar as milhares de crianças e famílias desalojadas pelas cheias em Moçambique. "As cheias obrigaram 65 mil pessoas - cerca de metade das quais são crianças - a deixarem tudo para trás e a procurar refúgio em campos de emergência. São esperadas mais chuvas e a situação deve piorar", afirmou a ONG. "Estamos a providenciar abrigos, água potável e comida. Estamos também a trabalhar com as autoridades locais para garantir que as crianças desalojadas pelas cheias estejam salvas", acrescentou.
Por seu lado, a ONG ActionAid avisou hoje que as cerca de 250 mil pessoas que foram atingidas pelas cheias em Fevereiro de 2007, em Moçambique, podem perder tudo outra vez. "Há 250 mil pessoas a viver a jusante (em relação à barragem Cahora Bassa). Este é o segundo ano em que vão perder tudo", disse o director da ActionAid, Alberto Silva. O responsável disse ainda que trabalhou com o governo moçambicano para resgatar 5 400 pessoas que estavam isoladas pelas águas do rio Zambezi.
Pelo menos 60 mil pessoas foram resgatadas, a maioria por helicóptero de árvores e telhados, mas estima-se que cerca de sete mil estejam em zonas muito perigosas e precisam de ser retiradas. O Programa Alimentar Mundial das Nações Unidas disse que a distribuição de alimentos nas áreas afectadas precisa de ser reforçado.
Além de Moçambique, outros países da África Austral como a Zâmbia, Zimbabué e Malaui também estão a ser atingidos pelas cheias, que já mataram várias pessoas e deixaram milhares de desalojados.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2008 às 21:09)

Se não vierem a ser as piores de sempre já eles tem muita sorte


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2008 às 21:10)

*Número de deslocados sobe para 61.149; primeira morte registada no Zambeze*

As cheias no rio Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, fizeram até ao momento 61.149 deslocados e uma vítima mortal, a primeira registada oficialmente nesta bacia hidrográfica desde que tiveram início as inundações no país. Em conferência de imprensa em Caia, onde está instalado o "quartel-general" da resposta das autoridades moçambicanas às cheias, o director-adjunto do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC), João Ribeiro, adiantou ainda que foram resgatadas nas últimas 24 horas 1.874 pessoas (no vale do Zambeze vivem 286 mil pessoas).
As populações, provenientes de locais sitiados ao longo do rio, principalmente ilhas fluviais, foram reencaminhadas para centros de "reassentamento", designação atribuída pelas autoridades aos locais onde os deslocados são temporariamente alojados. Hoje foi registado o "primeiro óbito no vale do Zambeze" atribuído às cheias que assolam a região, o quinto na soma nacional. Outras quatro pessoas morreram por arrastamento pela corrente na bacia do rio Púnguè, noutra região do país, totalizando cinco mortes devido às inundações que afectam o país. As três mortes divulgadas terça-feira pelo INGC no Púnguè por ataque de crocodilos não entram nas estatísticas oficiais de vítimas de cheias. "Houve informação de que foi avistado um corpo a ser arrastado pelas correntes, que não foi possível ainda resgatar. De acordo com as nossas informações, trata-se de um homem que estava numa canoa", disse João Ribeiro.
O nível do rio Zambeze mantém-se, por seu turno, irregular, com subidas registadas nas últimas horas em alguns pontos (casos de Caia e Marromeu) e descidas noutros. A tendência é, no entanto, para uma descida progressiva ao longo dos próximos dias, já que as descargas efectuadas pela barragem de Cahora Bassa (a principal razão das cheias registadas no vale do Zambeze) mantiveram a descida verificada na terça-feira (5.500 metros cúbicos por segundo). Chuvas intensas no Malaui podem, no entanto, aumentar o caudal do rio Chire (um dos principais afluentes do Zambeze), e inverter esta tendência, de acordo com o "número dois" do INGC. 
No vale do Zambeze continuam por resgatar um número ainda indeterminado de pessoas (as estimativas iniciais apontavam para 55 mil), numa altura em que foi atrasada a chegada dos dois helicópteros pesados que deveriam ter iniciado hoje, em Caia, operações de transporte aéreo (podem ser usados em busca e salvamento, mas apenas acessoriamente, adiantou João Ribeiro). O primeiro dos aparelhos deverá chegar a Caia na quinta-feira. O segundo chegará "brevemente", informou o director-adjunto do INGC.
O "número dois" do INGC acrescentou ainda que, apesar de as autoridades moçambicanas terem chamado a si a coordenação das operações no terreno, as organizações não-governamentais têm "um espaço" para se envolverem neste processo.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2008 às 13:00)

*A fuga lenta rumo ao porto de abrigo de Mutarara, no coração das cheias*

O minúsculo porto de abrigo natural de Mutarara, no coração das cheias provocadas pela subida do rio Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, assemelha-se hoje a um terminal fluvial de uma qualquer grande cidade. Aqui chegavam durante a manhã de hoje, a espaços de poucos minutos, dezenas de canoas de madeira, estreitas e compridas, carregando pessoas, bicicletas, animais e enormes sacos de ráfia com tudo o que foi possível resgatar pelos habitantes de ilhas já submersas pelas águas do rio Zambeze.
Nas encostas que ladeiam este porto natural, há militares de armas automáticas em punho, atentos a todos os movimentos para evitar pilhagens. No rio, há barcos a motor em operações de resgate que passam semi-vazios. Há também crocodilos e hipopótamos que as cheias trazem do leito para as margens. Longe, do lado oposto do rio, está um batelão que, noite alta, há-de atracar trazendo as pessoas a quem não restou alternativa senão deixar o seu resgate nas mãos das autoridades (só na terça-feira foram resgatadas 2.112 pessoas ao longo do vale do Zambeze).
Mutarara é uma cidade sitiada, a cerca de 80 quilómetros de Caia (por onde passa a estrada nacional, que liga o norte ao sul do país), de onde só se entra ou sai por via aérea ou arriscando uma travessia incerta pelo Zambeze. As canoas de tronco de árvore escavado, muitas já remendadas, são navegadas a custo por entre densa vegetação ainda não totalmente submersa, como um pântano gigante, para a reentrância do rio, sempre contra a corrente, à força de braços e de enormes varas que usam como propulsão o fundo do rio. É esta a forma que tem sido escolhida nos últimos dias por muitos milhares de pessoas para fugir pelos seus próprios meios da subida das águas do Zambeze em direcção a terra firme.
Numa das frágeis embarcações, que quase não se acredita poderem vencer a força a que corre o rio, viaja Lúcia Domingos, 24 anos, que traz pela mão um filho que segura uma galinha amarrada pelas patas e, às costas, tem outro filho de colo enrolado numa capulana (pano tradicional moçambicano). Neste baixio natural localizado na cidade sitiada de Mutarara (os caminhos que conduzem ao Maláui, Sofala e Tete estão todos submersos), Lúcia Domingos tem de enfrentar o recomeço de uma vida agora que "a água já entrou dentro de casa" na ilha de Chirembué. Como todos aqui, sobe ao atrelado vermelho de um tractor agrícola, onde cabem pessoas, animais e muitos sacos, para se dirigir ao centro de reassentamento (local para onde os desalojados estão a ser encaminhadas) de Baué, onde estão já cerca de 3.500 pessoas. Mais do que assustado, tem o semblante fechado e circunspecto. Resignado. O mesmo que a criança que tem ao colo. Fala apenas o estritamente necessário, em dialecto local.
Até Baué, um lugar remoto e incógnito encravado no imenso vale do Zambeze, são 30 minutos de viagem aos solavancos por um caminho acidentado e poeirento, sob um sol abrasador (em grande parte desta região de Moçambique não chove há vários dias. A cheias são motivadas sobretudo pelas descargas contínuas que têm sido efectuadas desde o final do ano passado, pela barragem de Cahora Bassa). Ao chegar a Baué, a odisseia de Lúcia Domingos dilui-se num mar de tantos dramas pessoais quantas as pessoas que se reúnem à sombra do embondeiro gigante onde quase tudo o que é importante acontece, que se tornou no centro nevrálgico desta "quase" localidade.
Debaixo da árvore maciça cabe tudo: crianças que correm ou se juntam em bando, homens sentados no chão a comer batata-doce, mulheres que moem grãos de milho num pilão ou ateiam pequenas fogueiras para cozer feijão. Lucas Oliveira, 42 anos, está debaixo do embondeiro. Segura a bicicleta enferrujada e gasta que o trouxe das margens do rio até Baué. Deixou a família em Inhangoma, com a água a tocar-lhes os pés e veio até aqui de canoa em missão de reconhecimento: quer conhecer primeiro o local onde deverá passar a viver daqui em diante. "A minha casa não está inundada, mas toda a machamba em volta de casa está tudo inundado. A minha família continua na área de Inhangoma. Uma mulher, quatro filhos, mãe e irmãos", exclama.
Tal como para Lúcia Domingos e para todos os que se abrigam à sombra do majestoso embondeiro, a viagem numa canoa carregada em direcção a terra prepara-se para ser, muito mais que uma mera travessia, o virar de uma página de vida, longe de uma tragédia líquida a que não querem voltar.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2008 às 11:08)

*Sombreiro, cidade de "lego" com vidas inundadas dentro*

Sombreiro, um lugar desconhecido de muito poucos, cerca de quatro quilómetros floresta adentro a partir de Caia, junto ao rio Zambeze, no centro de Moçambique, está por estes dias transformado num imenso estaleiro. Numa clareira imensa, aberta a golpes de catana na densa floresta do vale do Zambeze, constrói-se por todo o lado. Mas, ao contrário de um estaleiro tradicional, aqui os alicerces e as estruturas das casas são feitos de ramos de árvore espetados na terra e os telhados são de capim seco ou caniço. É esta, por estes dias, a rotina das quase 3.500 pessoas que encontraram na colina de Sombreiro, um sítio seguro para refazerem as suas vidas, subitamente alteradas pelas cheias que este ano, tal como em 2007, assolam o vale do Zambeze.
Ninguém melhor do que António Almeida, 22 anos, secretário do régulo (autoridade tradicional moçambicana) define o que é o centro de reassentamento de Sombreiro, igual a outros 75 que as autoridades moçambicanas definiram ao longo do vale do Zambeze para oferecer às populações afectadas pelas cheias a possibilidade de refazerem as suas idas. "Centro de reassentamento é um lugar seguro, fixo, para as pessoas que vivem nas zonas baixas quando houver cheias saírem de lá para as zonas seguras", diz, lapidar, António Almeida, com o ar grave e circunspecto de um juiz que acaba de proferir uma sentença.
Nas mãos, este rapaz tem um pequeno caderno escolar esverdeado onde toma notas vagarosamente com um pequeno lápis sobre tudo o que vê - no meio do mato, não se há-de esquecer de assentar, com uma caligrafia cuidada, o nome dos que lhe fazem perguntas sobre o local. A escassos metros, sentado debaixo de um alpendre feito de palha assente em quatro ramos toscos de árvore, está Mariano Raposo Sombreiro, um homem desdentado de 57 anos, que é uma espécie de soberano para as pessoas que ali vivem e a quem cabe indicar aos recém-chegados os locais onde podem construir as casas. "Aqui zona do regulado de Sombreiro", afirma, enquanto abarca com um gesto de mão o aglomerado de casas precárias e estruturas inacabadas de galhos diante de si.
É a este homem de pêra e boné que incumbe coordenar a edificação desta nova cidade primordial, arrancada à floresta e que da floresta recolhe os materiais de que são feitas as casas pequenas e frágeis de que há-de ser composta. Quando chegam, fugidos da subida das águas em Mpfumocongo, Taue, Chuissi e Dangua Pequeno, os deslocados são registados e é-lhes cedido um "talhão", o pedaço de terreno em que poderão construir as suas casas. Muitos, como Domingos Mafambisse, 75 anos, realizaram a operação da maneira mais simples: desmontaram a casa de tectos de palha e estrutura de ramos de madeira em que viviam na zona baixa, juntaram-na em fardos e transportaram-na para Sombreiro. Os fardos, amarrados em capim seco, repousam ainda um pouco por todo o lado em redor da casa que já ganha forma e em que há-de viver com a mulher e dois sobrinhos.
"A minha casa é sobra de cheia. Desmanchei a minha casa", diz Domingos Mafambisse, de compleição seca e atlética, enquanto desata os fardos sob o sol abrasador que aquece o vale do Zambeze e ao som de um pequeno rádio a pilhas que está no chão de terra. Nestes dias de reconstrução de uma vida, o idoso só queria ter "um plástico": "Quando chover, lá para 20 de Janeiro há-de apanhar grande chuva aqui. É preciso uma organização vir apoiar com plásticos", reclama.
Mais adiante está Dinicholi Bacari, 45 anos, que chegou há dois dias a Sobreiro e se dedica a reconstruir, como um lego, a casa de "caniço e palmito" que tinha junto do rio Zambeze - com uma catana rudimentar, a mulher corta capim de mais de um metro de altura para preparar o terreiro. A condição imposta aos que se estabelecem no centro de reassentamento de Sombreiro, como em todos os outros, é que não voltem a residir nas zonas propensas a cheias no vale do Zambeze, como explica o "monarca" local.
"Como o governo deu prioridade para fazer a casa aí, você não pode voltar outra vez na ilha ou na zona baixa, deve ficar aqui na zona alta. Sentar aqui. Só ir na zona baixa para fazer machamba (plantação). Pode ficar aí de manhã, almoçar aí, jantar e vir para cá", refere. Com o ar cerebral com que sempre expõe as suas sentenças, o secretário do régulo há-de apontar a tensão que só se percebe ao segundo olhar: "as pessoas preferem ir lá para cultivar porque essa terra é argilosa, não sai nada sobre a produção. É na zona baixa onde sai toda a produção. Aqui não se cultiva nada mesmo". O régulo concorda: "lá tem produção. Milho, mapira, machuere, mandui, feijão nhemba. Sai tudo muito bem. É por isso que toda a população gosta de ficar na zona baixa, porque dá alimentação".
E do centro de reassentamento às zonas de cultivo são vários quilómetros, que as populações têm de vencer a pé pelo meio do mato. Este não é a única nuvem negra sobre esta pequena cidade emergente, com todos os desafios de uma cidade emergente. "Há problemas de alimentação, falta de alimento. Começa a provocar problemas", começa por apontar o régulo. Dez passos depois, outro: "É o problema desta margem. A água sai salgada. Esta água está a servir para lavar e para cozinhar", diz, apontando para um aglomerado de mulheres que operam uma bomba manual de água.
Para esta "equação" entra também o "grande problema" da falta de escola, de médicos, de saneamento básico e o convívio nem sempre pacífico com as cobras, os crocodilos e os hipopótamos que circundam o local. Mas com estes todos aqui estão mais habituados a lidar. Em Sombreiro existe apenas uma enorme tenda da Cruz Vermelha onde trabalham voluntários coordenados por Emília José, 56 anos. "Aqui a maioria dos problemas que temos são malárias, diarreias, conjuntivites. Como muitas pessoas estão a sair das zonas baixas montámos uma tenda para apoiar essas populações em situações de saúde", diz esta mulher maciça, de pano tradicional enrolado à cintura.
Um pouco por todo o centro de reassentamento começam a ver-se pilhas de tijolos rudimentares cozidos em fogueiras de lenha pelos habitantes mais antigos de Sombreiro. 
Para já, apenas o régulo teve direito a uma "casa melhorada" - "A primeira deve ser a do régulo, não é", diz Sombreiro -, mas no futuro, próximo ou longínquo, será este o tecto de todos aqui. Não longe, Domingos Mafambisse ergue vagarosamente a sua casa de ramos e palha. O pequeno rádio a pilhas que tem no chão debita o sim esganiçado de uma música cantada em português brasileiro em cujo refrão muitos aqui se poderiam rever: "Quanta gente anda perdida procurando uma saída/Um remédio pra curar sua aflição/ E pelo caminho errado com o coração quebrado/ Não conseguem encontrar a solução".

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2008 às 22:03)

*Nível das águas do rio Zambeze diminui pelo terceiro dia consecutivo*

O nível das águas do rio Zambeze voltou hoje a descer pelo terceiro dia consecutivo em consequência de mais uma redução nas descargas efectuadas pela barragem de Cahora Bassa, contribuindo para atenuar progressivamente a situação de cheias na região. De acordo com o director do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) moçambicano, João Ribeiro, nas últimas 24 horas, a Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa (HCB) reduziu para 4.600 metros de cúbicos o volume das descargas de água da sua albufeira em direcção ao vale do Zambeze (há três dias o nível de descargas era de 5.500 metros cúbicos por segundo). Nas cheias do ano passado as descargas superaram os 8.000 metros cúbicos por segundo.
A diminuição do caudal do rio permitiu, de resto, reabrir algumas estradas na região que estavam intransitáveis. Ao longo das próximas semanas, as autoridades moçambicanas vão, no entanto, continuar atentas às flutuações do nível das águas, já que existem previsões de chuvas nos países vizinhos, nomeadamente na Zâmbia e Malaui.
Entretanto, subiu para 66.825 o número de pessoas deslocadas em consequência das cheias (as cheias de há um ano no vale do Zambeze obrigaram à retirada de quase 108 mil pessoas). Até ao momento, foi registada apenas uma vítima mortal no vale do Zambeze. Noutras regiões do país morreram outras quatro pessoas, por arrastamento pela corrente na bacia do rio Púnguè.
Nas últimas horas foram resgatadas e conduzidas para centros de reassentamento (locais onde os deslocados estão a ser concentrados) no vale do Zambeze 4.858 pessoas. Cerca de 95 por cento das pessoas em risco foram já conduzidas a centros de reassentamento, informou ainda João Ribeiro. Concluído o processo de resgate, as atenções das autoridades moçambicanas vão voltar-se agora para os locais onde os deslocados estão concentrados, estando prevista a chegada no sábado de um grupo de 35 militares com o objectivo de apoiar as populações em tarefas como a construção de casas.
Nos próximos dias vai também ser intensificada a distribuição de víveres às populações reunidas nos centros de reassentamento, estando já disponíveis 420 toneladas de alimentos reunidas pelo Programa Alimentar Mundial (PAM). Para as próximas semanas está também prevista a chegada de escolas-tenda (o ano escolar em Moçambique começa no início de Fevereiro) "kits domésticos".
"A nossa preocupação agora são os centros de reassentamento. Gerir um centro é como gerir uma cidade. Estamos a fazer o registo das pessoas que chegaram aos centros de reassentamento e a motivá-las a fixarem-se no sentido de não voltarem às zonas de risco", referiu João Ribeiro, afirmando a intenção das autoridades moçambicanas de fazer deste locais "pólos de reconstrução e desenvolvimento".

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2008 às 11:36)

*Reportagens em vídeo sobre as cheias em Moçambique (ordem cronológica):*

[SAPO]81zuKwn9UP9lPKFrYUOj[/SAPO]​20 de Janeiro de 2008

[SAPO]H2m6ZapBVLzZZOl6lSKD[/SAPO]​18 de Janeiro de 2008

[SAPO]dnJzzkWzcubc0vNDeaQc[/SAPO]​17 de Janeiro de 2008

[SAPO]kqbsonMvTh0PMNy0Vvcv[/SAPO]​16 de Janeiro de 2008


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2008 às 18:53)

*Número de deslocados pelas cheias sobe para 77.150*

[SAPO]qKqwpzLC4fvpdjs0Puli[/SAPO]​
O número de pessoas deslocadas pelas cheias no vale do Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, elevou-se para 77.150, enquanto as descargas efectuadas pela barragem de Cahora Bassa estabilizaram. De acordo com o porta-voz do Centro Nacional Operativo de Emergência (CENOE), Belarmino Chivambo, não se registou nas últimas 24 horas nenhum óbito relacionado com as cheias, mantendo-se em quatro o número de pessoas mortas em consequência das inundações, arrastadas pelas correntes, mais três óbitos devido a ataques de crocodilos, que proliferam na área devido à subida das águas.
A barragem de Cahora Bassa, uma das principais fontes de inundações no vale do Zambeze, continua a registar pequenas oscilações nas suas descargas, mas com uma tendência para a estabilização. Nas últimas 24 horas o volume das descargas de água da sua albufeira em direcção ao vale do Zambeze era de 4.800 metros cúbicos por segundo quando há dois dias era de 4.600 metros cúbicos por segundo (depois de ter atingido um pico de 5.500 metros cúbicos por segundo na actual estação chuvosa). Nas cheias do ano passado, as descargas superaram os 8.000 metros cúbicos por segundo.
O porta-voz do CENOE apontou o rio Púngué como um dos principais focos de preocupação das autoridades, já as chuvas que têm caído a montante, no Zimbabué, poderão reflectir-se nos próximos dias no caudal do rio em Moçambique. 
O governo estimou, entretanto, em 24 milhões de euros o montante necessário para fazer face às inundações no centro de Moçambique. Ainda assim, o executivo moçambicano continua a pôr de lado a hipótese de lançar um apelo internacional, confiando nos recursos internos e noutros prometidos pelos parceiros de cooperação.
As autoridades moçambicanas prevêem para Fevereiro a ocorrência de ciclones que, a juntarem-se às cheias, poderão contribuir para mais de um milhão o número de desalojados por calamidades naturais em 2008 e provocar necessidades financeiras acima dos 300 milhões de euros. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2008 às 00:54)

*Chuvas "torrenciais" desde o final da tarde no centro de Moçambique:*




"copyright 2008 EUMETSAT"


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2008 às 19:55)

*Deslocados no Zambeze ultrapassam 91 mil, chuvas fortes nos países vizinhos*

As cheias que desde o início do ano assolam o vale do Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, já levaram à deslocação de 91.955 pessoas, de acordo com o último balanço feito pelo Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades moçambicano. Paralelamente, nas últimas 24 horas as descargas efectuadas pela barragem de Cahora Bassa diminuíram para 3.700 metros cúbicos por segundo (já estiveram a mais de seis mil no pico das cheias).
Segundo João Ribeiro, director adjunto do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC), nas últimas 24 horas foram resgatadas das áreas cercadas por água no vale do Zambeze 2.976 pessoas. Ribeiro indicou que as preocupações estão novamente centradas nas quatro bacias hidrográficas do centro de Moçambique, pois deverão registar novas enchentes, na sequência de chuvas fortes que têm caído nas últimas horas no Zimbabué, Zâmbia e Malawi depois de alguns dias de redução dos caudais. "As previsões apontam para chuvas muitos fortes nos países vizinhos até ao próximo dia 27, o que faz recear novas enchentes nas bacias do centro do país", sublinhou o director-adjunto do INGC.
Depois de ter registado uma situação calma nesta época chuvosa, "o sul de Moçambique conhece agora um quadro crítico, apesar de não preocupante, devido a sinais de cheias no principal rio desta região, o Limpopo", afirmou João Ribeiro. A evolução da situação no sul dependerá do comportamento das bacias hidrográficas na África do Sul, onde nascem os rios que desaguam no sul de Moçambique, assinalou João Ribeiro.
Para enfrentar a crise humanitária originada pelas inundações, o Governo está a pedir apoios no valor de 24 milhões de euros, a serem usados em acções de busca, resgate, realojamento e assistência social às vítimas das calamidades naturais no vale do Zambeze. A verba é parte dos cerca de 30 milhões de euros previstos para esta emergência, dos quais estão apenas disponíveis 5,5 milhões de euros, segundo indicou esta semana o ministro moçambicano da Administração Estatal, Lucas Chomera.
Do valor já pronto para ser utilizado, dois milhões de euros foram garantidos pelo governo moçambicano e pouco mais de três milhões de euros pela comunidade internacional, acrescentou Lucas Chomera.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2008 às 14:31)

*Ciclone "Fame" muda de rumo e desloca-se na direcção da ilha de Madagáscar*

O número de deslocados devido às cheias no centro de Moçambique aumentou, fixando-se agora em 94.225, numa altura em que os caudais dos rios voltaram a subir, indica o último balanço oficial. O porta-voz do Centro Nacional Operativo de Emergência (CENOE), Belarmino Chivambo, afirmou que cerca de duas mil famílias chegaram nas últimas 48 horas, pelos seus próprios meios ou resgatadas pelas equipas de salvamento, aos 41 centros de "reassentamento" no Vale do Zambeze.
A subida nos últimos dois dias do nível dos caudais de três dos quatro principais rios do vale do Zambeze constitui motivo de grande preocupação para o CENOE, pois poderá aumentar o perímetro das áreas inundadas e o número de pessoas afectadas, disse Chivambo. "Houve nas últimas 48 horas precipitações intensas e o incremento nos caudais dos principais rios do Zambeze, isso terá um impacto nas áreas inundadas", sublinhou o porta-voz do CENOE.
As descargas da Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa (HCB), uma das fontes das inundações no centro de Moçambique, mantém-se em 3.700 metros cúbicos por segundo (já estiveram a mais de seis mil no pico das cheias), afirmou o porta-voz do CENOE. As autoridades estão preocupadas com o regresso de algumas famílias às zonas de onde foram evacuadas, apostando agora na colocação de elementos das forças armadas e da polícia nas áreas de risco, como forma de desencorajar a presença de pessoas e a protecção de bens deixados pelos deslocados, assinalou Belarmino Chivambo.
A médio e longo prazo, o Governo moçambicano projecta a construção de diques ao longo do vale do Zambeze, para permitir que a população continue com a actividade agrícola, sem correr o risco de perda de culturas, por causa das cheias. Nos centros de "reassentamento", montados no vale do Zambeze e noutras regiões do país, o Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) de Moçambique tem procurado organizar a distribuição em curso de alimentos, face à necessidade de evitar uma ruptura de stocks.
Numa reunião realizada no fim-de-semana entre a direcção do INGC e parceiros de cooperação ficou ainda decidido que os alimentos começarão a ser distribuídos segundo o critério "comida pelo trabalho" - a atribuição de alimentos mediante prova de trabalho efectivo na beneficiação dos centros de "reassentamento", nomeadamente na construção de casa própria. As atenções das autoridades moçambicanas viram-se também para o sul do país, onde as descargas efectuadas em represas na África do Sul têm provocado o aumento do nível de água armazenado na barragem de Massingir.
Durante o fim-de-semana as autoridades estiveram também alerta face à formação, ao largo da costa norte do país, de um ciclone - o "Fame" - , que acabou por mudar de rumo na direcção da ilha de Madagáscar.

© 2008 LUSA 

*As últimas imagens de satélite confirmam a ocorrência, desde o meio-dia de hoje, de fortes precipitações ao longo do litoral do norte do país, associadas a uma linha de instabilidade do Ciclone Fame.*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2008 às 13:32)

*Oikos distribui alimentos a 10 000 pessoas isoladas*

A organização não governamental (ONG) portuguesa Oikos - Cooperação e Desenvolvimento está a fornecer alimentos a 10 000 pessoas isoladas pelas cheias em Morrumbala, centro de Moçambique, disse hoje à Agência Lusa fonte da organização. Em resposta ao apelo urgente do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades (INGC) de Moçambique, a Oikos está a distribuir alimentos a 1 600 famílias isoladas pelas cheias, por meio aéreo e com o apoio do Programa Mundial de Alimentação (PAM) das Nações Unidas, afirmou à Lusa Marisa de Freitas David do Departamento de Comunicação da Oikos. «Em Morrumbala, as cheias atingem o limite da calamidade. As povoações estão totalmente isoladas pela água, dificultando o resgate de muitas famílias bem como o acesso a água e a alimentos», adiantou.
Além de alimentos, as 1 600 famílias isoladas pelas cheias, num total de 10 000 pessoas, carecem também de água potável, tendas e bens de primeira necessidade. 
A trabalhar em Morrumbala, distrito de Chire, desde 2007, a Oikos veio para esta zona do centro de Moçambique com o objectivo de apoiar os centros para desalojados e as vítimas das cheias do ano passado, contando com 17 técnicos especializados, referiu à Lusa Maria de Freitas David. "Os técnicos especializados da Oikos estão no terreno a tentar reconstruir toda a zona no que diz respeito ao saneamento básico e à construção de poços. Dão também formação sobre novas técnicas agrícolas e distribuem alfaias agrícolas para que a população, após a calamidade, reactive a produção familiar", explicou. Segundo o departamento de Comunicação da Organização da Oikos, esta ONG portuguesa já ajudou 8 752 mil famílias desde que chegou a Morrumbala. 
Em comunicado, a Oikos lançou hoje um apelo de recolha de fundos para as vítimas das cheias em Moçambique disponibilizando para o efeito uma conta na Caixa Geral de Depósitos com o NIB- 0035 035500029 529630 85. Segundo disse ainda à Lusa Marisa de Freitas David "os recursos médios necessários para a redução da vulnerabilidade de uma Família Oikos, durante um ano, são de 93 euros".
O distrito de Murrumbala, em Moçambique, ocupa uma área de 12.972 km2 e tem uma população total de 282.755 habitantes. O número de deslocados devido às cheias no centro de Moçambique aumentou, fixando-se agora em 94.225, numa altura em que os caudais dos rios voltaram a subir, indica o último balanço oficial hoje divulgado em Maputo.
O porta-voz do Centro Nacional Operativo de Emergência (CENOE), Belarmino Chivambo, afirmou que cerca de duas mil famílias chegaram nas últimas 48 horas, pelos seus próprios meios ou resgatadas pelas equipas de salvamento, aos 41 centros de "reassentamento" no Vale do Zambeze.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jan 2008 às 20:36)

Com mais duas tempestades tropicais (Fame e Gula ) a rondarem Madagascar
e com grande actividade convectiva no Norte e Centro de Moçambique como mostra a imagem de satélite de hoje das 18 UTC, talvez a situação de cheias que estava a melhorar significativamente volte a agravar-se.
De momento não se prevê que estas duas tempestades tropicais atinjam território moçambicano.Mas sempre que há estes centros de baixa pressão rondando Madagáscar há sempre forte actividade convectiva no território Continental mais  próximo (Moçambique).


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2008 às 13:42)

*Cheias originam isolamento de cidade do norte de Moçambique*

As cheias do rio Zambezi, que atingiram uma altura de 7,44 metros superior ao nível de alerta de 4,75 metros, cortaram do resto do país a cidade de Marromeu, na província central de Sofala, informou terça-feira o diário de Maputo "Notícias". "Estamos numa situação crítica. Famílias saem dum local para outro com as suas bagagens na cabeça para se pôr em segurança", declarou ao jornal o administrador do distrito de Marromeu, João Chavica, acrescentando que as estradas estão cortadas e que a cidade apenas pode contactar as outras partes do distrito por telefone.
Há actualmente uma penúria grave de combustível para as operações de busca e salvamento no vale do Zambezi. As tentativas da agência de socorros do Governo, o Instituto Nacional de Gestão das Catástrofes (INGC), de obter combustível de Beira ou Quelimane fracassaram porque segunda-feira foi feriado. Apesar destes problemas, o director do INGC, Paulo Zucula, disse que as operações de socorros no vale do Zambezi devem terminar a 11 de Fevereiro.
O INGC prepara-se para fazer face ao impacto duma eventual inundação na barragem de Kariba na fronteira entre a Zâmbia e o Zimbabwe. A Autoridade Fluvial Zimbabweana (ZRA), que explora a barragem, anunciou que iria abrir uma das válvulas, o que vai fortemente aumentar a quantidade de água que o Kariba vai despejar no Zambezi.

PanaPress


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2008 às 19:49)

*PR apela para população abandonar zonas de risco e evitar "nomadismo perigoso"*

O presidente moçambicano, Armando Guebuza, exortou hoje as vítimas das cheias no país a instalarem-se definitivamente em zonas seguras para evitar o "nomadismo perigoso", mas reconheceu insuficiências no processo de realojamento da população afectada pelas inundações. "Reconheço que estamos aquém daquilo que seria o desejável" para realojar as mais de 95 mil pessoas afectadas pelas cheias no vale do Zambeze, centro de Moçambique, disse o chefe de Estado moçambicano.
Guebuza falava aos jornalistas após visitar alguns centros de realojamento ao longo dos rios Zambeze e Búzi (centro) para manifestar a sua solidariedade e inteirar-se dos trabalhos das autoridades locais para melhorar as condições dos afectados pelas cheias, que já provocaram nove mortos. "Poderíamos ter mais casas [para os afectados]", mas também "devíamos ter mais pessoas a compreender a necessidade de não voltar enquanto houver cheias nas zonas anteriores [as consideradas de risco] e poderíamos ter maior preocupação com os que vivem nas zonas seguras", acrescentou.
Anualmente, milhares de pessoas são atingidas pelas cheias devido ao êxodo para as regiões ribeirinhas onde fazem as suas hortas e desenvolvem a prática da pesca, acabando por se instalar nestas zonas. "Muitos não estão preocupados com isso e o problema não é da população. O problema tem a ver com a forma como o processo (de realojamento) está a ser conduzido", comentou o presidente moçambicano.
Em Janeiro, as autoridades moçambicanas decidiram criar 41 centros de realojamento, incluindo os de Jenga, no distrito de Nova Mambone (Inhambane, sul), e Beiapeia, no distrito de Machanga (Sofala, centro), ambos localizados ao longo do Vale do Save, um dos pontos mais atingidos pelas cheias. De acordo com o director do Instituto Nacional de Gestão de Calamidades, Paulo Zucula, as inundações causaram nove mortos e cerca 21 mil pessoas foram transferidas para locais seguros em quatros províncias. Devido às cheias, resultantes da queda das chuvas no Malaui, Zâmbia e Zimbabué e a descargas da Hidroeléctrica de Cahora Bassa, 102.530 pessoas necessitam de alimentos devido à destruição de mais de 117 mil hectares de cultura diversa, indicou Zucula. As inundações destruíram 21.306 habitações, incluindo escolas, atingindo, deste modo, mais de 72 mil alunos, que não estão a estudar.
Na sua deslocação pela região central do país, Guebuza visitou hoje os campos onde estão realojadas várias famílias nos distritos de Mutarara, na confluência dos rios Zambeze e Chire, e Chinde, junto à foz do rio Zambeze. Na quinta-feira, o chefe de Estado moçambicano esteve em Guara-Guara, uma região ribeirinha ao longo do rio Búzi, e no centro de Medenginhane, no distrito de Dombe, província de Manica, onde se pode constatar as piores condições de vida das vítimas das cheias. O centro de Medenginhane foi criado há três semanas e as pessoas continuam a viver debaixo de lonas, aguardando ainda pela chegada de tendas.
Em Dombe, não havia nenhuma previsão de cheias, mas, em meados de Janeiro, o caudal do rio Búzi subiu fazendo com que a água acabasse por retroceder, tendo fluído na direcção oposta e, consequentemente, fazendo transbordar o rio Lucite, um dos maiores afluentes do rio Búzi.
Nos quatro centros de realojamento, Guebuza disse às vítimas das cheias que pretendia manifestar a solidariedade do Governo e de todo o povo moçambicano. "É tradição deste Governo de se aproximar às pessoas e servir o seu próprio povo", disse. "Estamos aqui para dizer que estamos convosco (...) nós sabemos que não foi fácil o facto de vocês terem sido forçados a abandonar as vossas próprias casas, principalmente quando isso é feito às correrias", sublinhou.
O chefe de Estado moçambicano assegurou que o seu Governo fará tudo o que estiver ao seu alcance para ajudar as vítimas das cheias, mas lembrou que as famílias afectadas terão de construir as suas próprias casas de tijolos, que deverão ser fabricados localmente. A construção de casas decentes "é uma das formas de contribuir na luta contra a pobreza", afirmou.
As autoridades moçambicanas prevêem terminar as operações de resgate da população em Março próximo, trabalho que deverá coincidir com a abertura das comportas da barragem de Kariba, na Zâmbia, em consequência das intensas chuvas que estão a cair naquele país vizinho de Moçambique. 
A barragem de Kariba, prevê abrir uma comporta a partir de 11 de Fevereiro, caso se mantenha a situação de queda de chuvas intensas e persistentes naquela zona, indicou, em comunicado, a Direcção Nacional de Águas de Moçambique. No documento, a instituição responsável pela monitorização da situação assegura estar a delinear medidas para atenuar o impacto das descargas de Kariba no território nacional, em coordenação com as autoridades da Zâmbia, Zimbabué e Malaui e o Secretariado da Comunidade para o Desenvolvimento da África Austral (SADC).

© 2008 LUSA


----------

